# Foreign currency account in mojacar



## britishcommando (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi folks, does anyone know the best bank to go with?

Heres what i need...........

Online banking
Foreign currency account
English speaking
Low/No charges
ATM

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

britishcommando said:


> Hi folks, does anyone know the best bank to go with?
> 
> Heres what i need...........
> 
> ...


All the banks are much of a muchness. The charges would need to be looked into and the availability of their ATMs, but apart from that I think they all offer those services

I'm with Sol bank and thats ok for me!?

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

britishcommando said:


> Hi folks, does anyone know the best bank to go with?
> 
> Heres what i need...........
> 
> ...


Have a word with José Sánchez in Barclays (Paseo del Mediterráneo, 277. Tel.950475244)


Doggy


----------

